# Scolopendra gigantea



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get a Scolopendra gigantea. Any ideas on price or availabilty would be a great help.

I already keep Scolopendra Spp and am looking for something a bit bigger, even tho the one I keep is quite a BEAST!!!:whip:

Cheers
Seb


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

probs about 270 to 300 euro for a adult ,i can get them ,mat


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> probs about 270 to 300 euro for a adult ,i can get them ,mat


What about juveniles pal? And whats that in English pounds?


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

i can get you anything however its all down to cost, euros are very close to pounds so they are very expensive.

you got to be prepared to wait, when my connection comes back i'l have a word.

i wouldnt sell these to anyone who is young, these are far from tame or cute. real monsters


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

bulkupman said:


> i can get you anything however its all down to cost, euros are very close to pounds so they are very expensive.
> 
> you got to be prepared to wait, when my connection comes back i'l have a word.
> 
> i wouldnt sell these to anyone who is young, these are far from tame or cute. real monsters



Well I'm 23 and a DWA licence holder & already have a Centipede so I should be ok. If you could PM me when you will know how long and prices I'm very intrested!!

Cheers
Seb


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

bulkupman said:


> i can get you anything however its all down to cost, euros are very close to pounds so they are very expensive.
> 
> you got to be prepared to wait, when my connection comes back i'l have a word.
> 
> i wouldnt sell these to anyone who is young, these are far from tame or cute. real monsters


 
wht's age to do with anything ?
i'm a more responsible invert keeper than a majority of adults, that you would be prepared to sell to..


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> wht's age to do with anything ?
> i'm a more responsible invert keeper than a majority of adults, that you would be prepared to sell to..


for my own peace of mind, i wouldnt like the idea of delivering/posting these to young inexperienced.

but someone like yourself and chop above im cool with. im was making a statement, when i mean age i mean anyone under 18 with no experience.

i would just refer them on,


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> image


I don't know why, but I keep coming back to look at this picture, it's awesome!


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I don't know why, but I keep coming back to look at this picture, it's awesome!


they are pretty cool, im still in love with the hardwickie. the colours are amazing. the yellows and oranges are really nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

You don't have to justify yourself to people on here mate, you keep what you want




ChopChop said:


> Well I'm 23 and a DWA licence holder & already have a Centipede so I should be ok. If you could PM me when you will know how long and prices I'm very intrested!!
> 
> Cheers
> Seb


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

bulkupman said:


> they are pretty cool, im still in love with the hardwickie. the colours are amazing. the yellows and oranges are really nice :mf_dribble:


I would love one, but they scare me. :blush: I agree on the colouring though, they really are a stunning pede.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I am really starting to get curious about these.. which is strange, as I made a point of showing absolutely no interest for years.
BTW Mat is right about age, but as long as someone is old enough to vote is where I draw the line (and of course, for DWA, making sure they have what is needed)


----------



## arnulf (Sep 16, 2013)

*Help with web research: Weight of S.gigantea*

Hey everyone,

I'd be very interested to learn how much one of these big S. gigantea actually weighs? Unfortunately, I couldn't find any information on this question on the web. 

So, thanks a lot for your help,

Arnulf


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

arnulf said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'd be very interested to learn how much one of these big S. gigantea actually weighs? Unfortunately, I couldn't find any information on this question on the web.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of variables to consider. Age, size, length and so on. 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi
Lee at the spider shop has some absolute monsters for sale, not sure of the price but they are super impressive!


----------



## arnulf (Sep 16, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> There are a lot of variables to consider. Age, size, length and so on.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, that's a good point. I meant when they were "fully grown" (that is, if they actually have finite growth, which I am unsure about).


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

The spidershop has some _Scolopendra cf. gigantea_ Gigantic Giant Centipede (M) in now.
That container looks like a 5.8L Braplast which are 7 inches across !! 

Gigantic Giant Centipede (Scolopendra cf. gigantea) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## SeaMilk (Aug 5, 2013)

They look like Robusta ^


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> The spidershop has some _Scolopendra cf. gigantea_ Gigantic Giant Centipede (M) in now.
> That container looks like a 5.8L Braplast which are 7 inches across !!
> 
> Gigantic Giant Centipede (Scolopendra cf. gigantea) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> ...


Safe to say I won't be sleeping tonight! Stuff of nightmares


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> The spidershop has some _Scolopendra cf. gigantea_ Gigantic Giant Centipede (M) in now.
> That container looks like a 5.8L Braplast which are 7 inches across !!
> 
> Gigantic Giant Centipede (Scolopendra cf. gigantea) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> ...


 yes but there not sure on sp +£250-300 for a im not sure of the sp is a lot


----------

